# Just purchased a new S&W 1911 3". Was it a smart purchase?



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Just need to know if I am an idiot or not. Not a whole lot of info out on the interweb re this handgun. Paid $1050. Felt better in my hand than the Kimbers. I will post pics tonight. She's a beauty, 2 tone, wood grips (for now). Hope she's a shooter, I will find out tomorrow. Any one have experience with this handgun?


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen....or it's a Glock!

If you like the feel of gun and it shoots well, it is worth it because you will shoot it often.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Pics not downloading!! New iPad......


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a S&W 1911 and I love it and I shoot it better than my Kimber.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Was it a smart purchase? I dunno. Did you overspend your budget? No? Well then, it was a smart purchase.

It'll inherently shoot better than you ever will.
If you keep it clean and lightly lubricated, it will never malfunction—unless you do.
Take good care of it, and it'll take good care of you.
And don't forget: Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve, practice is my favorite part! It's more accurate than I thought it would be for a 3". Its not much larger than my Shield, which is nice for carry. It isn't as popular a weapon as the Colts, Springfields, etc, so there's not as much info out on them. I haven't read anything bad, which is nice. I am happy with the purchase. Wish I could download photos, she's a looker. Two tone, with wood grips. It's not shown on the S&W website.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've looked at and handled some of the S&W 1911's in gun shops. 

I do recall them as being very attractive and appeared to be well finished. 

But other than that, that's my only experience with them. Let us know what you think after getting some trigger time with it.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Went to the range last night. I had at least one FTE with each mag.... Shooting rem. 230 gr. I wasn't happy. It was very accurate though. Even out to 65'. I did some research and it turns out that the recoil spring was backwards and a lot of other people have had this issue from the factory with the same results. I have switched it around and will shoot some mags today to see if this does the trick. I found this info in another forum from posts that were 9 months old. Nice QC, SW.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, I had 2 FTE out of 100 rounds. Seems it really like Lawman 230 TMJ ammo, it's a little picky with Remington 230 MC. I'll keep putting rounds down range. It's only got 200 through it so far.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

DanMN said:


> Just need to know if I am an idiot or not. Not a whole lot of info out on the interweb re this handgun. Paid $1050. Felt better in my hand than the Kimbers. I will post pics tonight. She's a beauty, 2 tone, wood grips (for now). Hope she's a shooter, I will find out tomorrow. Any one have experience with this handgun?


I own one. It is as accurate as a five inch Colt. My only complaint, the grip is a little too long for deep conceal.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The cheaper Remington ammo for practice is a bit on the wimpy side and those little guns use a stout recoil spring,hopefully that is the problem.Was it a certain round in the mag that didn't eject,like the last?If that's the one your extractor tension is low and there's no round in the mag to support it from dropping down.If you don't remember,chamber a round and drop the mag before firing,it should still eject if it's right.


----------

